# Грыжа L5-S1, протрузии C4-C6, L3-L5, отёк дужки Th5, гемангиомы L4,Th7,Th9, антелистез L5. Что делать, куда податься?



## alst (24 Янв 2021)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые специалисты и участники форума!
Прошу вашего совета. Крайнее МРТ показало вот это всё. Снимков на плёнке нет. Есть только CD-диск и описание на бумаге.
Записался пока к нашему местному неврологу для начала. Как вообще действовать далее, честно сказать, пока не знаю. Что скажете? Нужна ли будет операция-операции или можно без них обойтись. Насколько вообще всё плохо?
О грыже в пояснице (L5/S1) знал уже давно, несколько раз проходил консервативное лечение комплексами, помогало. Всё остальное выяснилось только сейчас (ранее грудной и шейный не обследовал).
У нас врачей не очень много по этой теме, но могу в Питер поехать, это не очень далеко от меня, может есть куда и к кому конкретно там обратиться со всем этим? Посоветуйте пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (24 Янв 2021)

@alst, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## alst (24 Янв 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.


У меня на руках только CD-диск, там 16 серий-директорий и в каждой по 10-15 файлов, это примерно 200 снимков. Мне их все сюда не поместить. Может надо какие-то отдельно выбрать, самые главные, но я не знаю какие из них.

Вот прикрепил рандомно некоторые снимки с диска.



ещё



Извините, если что не так, не знаю насколько это всё информативно.

Вот ещё грудной отдел



Ещё поясничный


----------



## alst (25 Янв 2021)

Может кто-нибудь из специалистов прокомментировать заключение МРТ?
Насколько всё запущено и к чему мне готовиться?
Или недостаточно информации?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

- Диск сюда и надо поставить, ссылку для скачивания.



> ...Крайнее МРТ показало вот это всё.


- Полстраны такие снимки имеют



> ...Записался пока к нашему местному неврологу для начала. Как вообще действовать далее, честно сказать, пока не знаю. Что скажете? Нужна ли будет операция-операции или можно без них обойтись. Насколько вообще всё плохо?


- А разве машину ставят на ремонт потому, что на фото некрасивая, или потому, что что-то сломалось?
Болит-то, что и как? И подробно.



> ...О грыже в пояснице (L5/S1) знал уже давно, несколько раз проходил консервативное лечение комплексами, помогало. Всё остальное выяснилось только сейчас (ранее грудной и шейный не обследовал).


- А почему там лучше должно быть, чем в пояснице? Или Вы делает ЛФК для них отдельно 3 раза в неделю?
Зачем делали эти отделы?


----------



## alst (25 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Диск сюда и надо поставить, ссылку для скачивания.


Попробую. Правда не совсем понимаю, что лучше выложить для скачивания в итоге, если только сдирать целиком iso-образ с диска. Ну или просто отдельные директории какие. Там программа же ещё какая-то.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Полстраны такие снимки имеют


Я и не говорю, что моё МРТ какое-то уникальное, я просто не врач и не знаю статистики, с чем столкнулся то спросил в принципе.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - А разве машину ставят на ремонт потому, что на фото некрасивая, или потому, что что-то сломалось?
> Болит-то, что и как? И подробно.


Про машину согласен ) Если проводить аналогию, я и хочу понять у меня сломалось или нет, и если сломалось, то насколько.
Боли:
- как и прежде болит в пояснице, слева и справа, больше слева, отдаёт в левую ногу до пятки бывает, бывают острые боли при наклонах и скручиваниях, сейчас как такового сильного обострения нет, с такими болями я живу уже несколько лет, привык к ним;
- после нескольких часов работы сидя начинает ныть сзади в районе лопаток, под рёбрами с обеих сторон, опять же больше с левой стороны, с правой поменьше, последнее время это сильно достаёт;
- болит слева под рёбрами спереди (не уверен что это из-за спины, у меня ещё с ЖКТ проблемы);
- периодически болит шея слева сзади и спереди также после нескольких часов работы, бывает больно глотать;
- периодически чувствуется боль в левой руке, в плече;
Кроме того:
- последние полгода немеет левая рука - пальцы мизинец и безымянный и до локтя;
- бывает одновременно с онемением левой руки немеет правое или левое бедро сзади;
- после пары часов работы мёрзнут обе руки, просто леденеют, походить немного не помогает, а надолго оставить работу сидя не могу, бывает не отойти от компьютера вообще


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - А почему там лучше должно быть, чем в пояснице? Или Вы делает ЛФК для них отдельно 3 раза в неделю?
> Зачем делали эти отделы?


Я не утверждал что там должно быть лучше. ЛФК я стараюсь делать периодически просто некоторые упражнения, выявил методом проб и ошибок для себя приемлемые. Но конечно не постоянно и не прям на всё-всё, это так, я прекрасно знаю, что это плохо и надо делать постоянно. Иногда у меня упражнения вызывают ещё больше болей и я перестаю на некоторое время делать это всё. Потом начинаю опять.
Сделал в этот раз МРТ грудного и шейного потому что стало это беспокоить и доставать не только в пояснице.
Как то так.

Пробовал работать стоя, рукам ногам и шее вроде легче, но начинается обострение в пояснице, как и при длительной ходьбе тоже. Может быть мало пробовал, не знаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

alst написал(а):


> Попробую. Правда не совсем понимаю, что лучше выложить для скачивания в итоге, если только сдирать целиком iso-образ с диска. Ну или просто отдельные директории какие. Там программа же ещё какая-то.


Диком или все.


alst написал(а):


> Я и не говорю, что моё МРТ какое-то уникальное, я просто не врач и не знаю статистики, с чем столкнулся то спросил в принципе.


То и ответил, все нормально.


alst написал(а):


> Про машину согласен ) Если проводить аналогию, я и хочу понять у меня сломалось или нет, и если сломалось, то насколько.
> Боли:
> - как и прежде болит в пояснице, слева и справа, больше слева, отдаёт в левую ногу до пятки бывает, бывают острые боли при наклонах и скручиваниях, сейчас как такового сильного обострения нет, с такими болями я живу уже несколько лет, привык к ним;


Грыжа, листез, спондилоартроз.


alst написал(а):


> - после нескольких часов работы сидя начинает ныть сзади в районе лопаток, под рёбрами с обеих сторон, опять же больше с левой стороны, с правой поменьше, последнее время это сильно достаёт;


Мышцы и спондилоартроз и реберно-позвонковый артроз.


alst написал(а):


> - болит слева под рёбрами спереди (не уверен что это из-за спины, у меня ещё с ЖКТ проблемы);


Тут на осмотре врач определяет


alst написал(а):


> - периодически болит шея слева сзади и спереди также после нескольких часов работы, бывает больно глотать;
> - периодически чувствуется боль в левой руке, в плече;


Скорее мышцы.


alst написал(а):


> Кроме того:
> - последние полгода немеет левая рука - пальцы мизинец и безымянный и до локтя;


Тут скорее грыжа.


alst написал(а):


> - бывает одновременно с онемением левой руки немеет правое или левое бедро сзади;


Скорее мышцы ноги.


alst написал(а):


> - после пары часов работы мёрзнут обе руки, просто леденеют, походить немного не помогает, а надолго оставить работу сидя не могу, бывает не отойти от компьютера вообще


Тут бы запястный канал посмотреть и переднюю лестничную мышцу.


alst написал(а):


> Я не утверждал что там должно быть лучше.


А надо!


alst написал(а):


> ЛФК я стараюсь делать периодически просто некоторые упражнения, выявил методом проб и ошибок для себя приемлемые. Но конечно не постоянно и не прям на всё-всё, это так, я прекрасно знаю, что это плохо и надо делать постоянно. Иногда у меня упражнения вызывают ещё больше болей и я перестаю на некоторое время делать это всё. Потом начинаю опять.


Правильно. Ниже приведу рассуждения про правильное ЛФК.


alst написал(а):


> Сделал в этот раз МРТ грудного и шейного потому что стало это беспокоить и доставать не только в пояснице.
> Как то так.


То есть, надо знать, что и как. И это правильно.
Есть более значимое в шее, чем в грудном, но клиника тут у каждого своя и МРТ не отвечает на все вопросы.


alst написал(а):


> Пробовал работать стоя, рукам ногам и шее вроде легче, но начинается обострение в пояснице, как и при длительной ходьбе тоже. Может быть мало пробовал, не знаю.


Корсет, как вариант, и правильно положение и коленный стул и смена положения через час-два:
- стоя
- сидя на стуле с подушкой выравнивающей для крестца и подушкой, прогибающей поясницу
- сидя на стуле с подушкой динамической для крестца и подушкой, прогибающей поясницу
- коленный стул
- снова сидя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

На* лечебном этапе,* приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.


На _*восстановительном этапе*_ переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


Для* профилактического этапа, *основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

 На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.

Прошу учесть, что у Вас листез.
Надо еще понять стабильный или нет?
И для листеза специальные упражнения


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2021)

Судя по снимкам и жалобам, имеется сформировавшееся нарушение осанки, что и является причиной всех бед. Идеально, нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками.


----------



## alst (26 Янв 2021)

Благодарю за комментарии и советы!
Буду искать врача на постоянку, а то я так и не наблюдаюсь ни у кого толком. Только набегами за уколами при обострениях.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть более значимое в шее, чем в грудном, но клиника тут у каждого своя и МРт не отвечает на все вопросы


Если можно уточните пожалуйста что более значимое в шее на данный момент по этим моим заключениям. Может кроме МРТ ещё что-то надо сделать по шейному отделу перед визитом непосредственно к доктору?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> запястный канал посмотреть и переднюю лестничную мышцу


Как наиболее эффективно диагностировать то и другое, т.е. какие исследования можно сделать перед очным визитом к доктору?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Корсет, как вариант, и правильно положение и коленный стул и смена положения через час- два


Стул лучше именно "коленный" в моём случае? Просто выбираю сейчас как раз стул, их несколько разновидностей -"коленный", "седло", "танцующий". Все пишут и говорят разное. Не понимаю, какой будет примерно более-менее под мои проблемы. Корсет тоже так и не приобрёл никакой пока ещё.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжа, листез, спондилоартроз.
> Мышцы и спондилоартроз и реберно-позвонковый артроз.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И для листеза специальные упражнения



Невролог обычный сможет составить примерный список упражнений, учитывая всё это. Или это лучше к отдельному специалисту, который именно по ЛФК ?



AIR написал(а):


> Судя по снимкам и жалобам, имеется сформировавшееся нарушение осанки, что и является причиной всех бед. Идеально, нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками.


К сожалению, у нас нет таких врачей, по-крайней мере в общедоступных списках поликлиник и больниц. Да и вообще по этому направлению не очень с докторами у нас. Буду искать.


----------



## AIR (26 Янв 2021)

alst написал(а):


> К сожалению, у нас нет таких врачей, по-крайней мере в общедоступных списках поликлиник и больниц. Да и вообще по этому направлению не очень с докторами у нас. Буду искать.


С детства сформировалась привычка сидеть "неровно", сутулиться и отклоняться немного в сторону. Из-за этого возникает мышечно-тоническая асимметрия,  перегруз по так называемым мышечно-сухожильным меридианам. Нужен специалист,  который покажет что и как именно работает, позанимается для более полного понимания Вами проблемы, покажет упражнения и подробно объяснит принципы и смысл их выполнения.


----------

